# Women in Deer Camp?



## Neal

I like women....duh

you should try em'


----------



## RIVER LADY

Neal said:


> I like women....duh
> 
> you should try em'


 
:lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

dogn4birdz said:


> What I really want to know is why is Neal the only male posting in the Outdoor woman part of the forum? Is there something we don't know about? Just some food for thought.


 
Maybe Neal is man enough to mingel with outdoor women.


----------



## ERnurse

Neal said:


> I like women....duh
> 
> you should try em'


:lol:


----------



## ERnurse

RIVER LADY said:


> Maybe Neal is man enough to mingel with outdoor women.


Takes a strong man doesnt it RL


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

dogn4birdz said:


> What I really want to know is why is Neal the only male posting in the Outdoor woman part of the forum? Is there something we don't know about? Just some food for thought.


 
You mean Neal, and you?..oh...and me now.

As far as women being in deer camp? Why would you want them in your way there too? :evil:


----------



## RIVER LADY

ERnurse said:


> Takes a strong man doesnt it RL


It most certainly does.


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyle_e_coyote said:


> You mean Neal, and you?..oh...and me now.
> 
> As far as women being in deer camp? Why would you want them in your way there too? :evil:


To keep an eye on us of course. 

Real outdoors women will catch all your fish and shot all your good bucks, then leave you to pick your own sorry butt up and dust yourself off.:evil:

Face it, if we're not at your deer camp, we'll be at someone else's. And if all else fails, we'll make our own.


----------



## 1wildchild

RIVER LADY said:


> Face it, if we're not at your deer camp, we'll be at someone else's. And if all else fails, we'll make our own.


I personally would not wait for all else to fail! :lol:

Better to keep and eye on us then wonder what we are up to!!!:evilsmile


----------



## RIVER LADY

1wildchild said:


> I personally would not wait for all else to fail! :lol:
> 
> Better to keep and eye on us then wonder what we are up to!!!:evilsmile


Oh that is so true. :lol: Especially when it comes to you Ernurse and myself. Trust us when we tell you this:evil::lol:


----------



## ERnurse

RIVER LADY said:


> Oh that is so true. :lol: Especially when it comes to you Ernurse and myself. Trust us when we tell you this:evil::lol:


Great-- give away all of our secrets


----------



## RIVER LADY

ERnurse said:


> Great-- give away all of our secrets


 
Eh. don't worry about it.

Besides their not secrets......it is the natural way about us. 

We can't help it if we out fish and out hunt a lot of men. 
Sheesh...not like we do it on purpose.


----------



## Rumajz

How about one guy in a girl's deer camp. I'd say one guy and ohh, 7 women. Would the guy have to do the dishes or would that just be too weird? 

And would the underwear idea stand?


----------



## 1wildchild

I'd let Firemedic come to my girls camp. At least he can cook!!!!


----------



## eddiejohn4

It has always been about hunting to me, I wish my wife did hunt. I think it would be great to have her at camp.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Rumajz said:


> How about one guy in a girl's deer camp. I'd say one guy and ohh, 7 women. Would the guy have to do the dishes or would that just be too weird?
> 
> And would the underwear idea stand?


Hmmmm.....:idea: I can think of a couple I would enjoy having at deer camp. 

However, all first timers are designated camp Bit...errr...ummmm..you know.:lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

RIVER LADY said:


> Hmmmm.....:idea: I can think of a couple I would enjoy having at deer camp.
> 
> However, all first timers are designated camp Bit...errr...ummmm..you know.:lol:


----------



## Thunderhead

As of right now there are 2 women and myself in camp.

I'd rather be around women than men anyhoots. For the most part, they don't snore, don't drink all the beer, are much nicer to look at in the morning and generally smell better.

They don't think they know it all.
Work harder around camp pulling their weight.
Are generally nicer to look at.
Don't fart ................much.
Don't burp during dinner.

And......... are generally nicer to look at.


----------



## Rumajz

:lol::lol::lol:

Soooo, what do you plan to use these brownie pointsyou are collecting for? 


I do have to admit though, your reasoning has some validity .


----------



## wyldkat49766

See our camp has always been a 'family' one so we have always had women there. My mom didn't hunt nor did my younger sister, but my aunt and myself hunted as did and do my 2 of my female cousins. And another cousins now wife hunts as well. So ours has always been a mixed camp. But another relatives camp is just for men overnight. Well at least it was. I think now once in a while a wife will stay the night. 

But yeah those 'rules' were rather insulting.

Now, what is that 'makeup' stuff she was talking about? Or did she mean camo face paint? Either way, I don't use any of it. lol


----------

